# CREC = Family Values?



## LadyFlynt (Apr 17, 2006)

Question...CREC is the denomination involved with the FV controversy correct? Just needing clarification. Someone I know is looking into them due to their stands on home and family.


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't think the CREC has taken an official stand on FV but considering that they have a number of FV proponents, they appear to be amenable to it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 17, 2006)

Also keep in mind that there are a lot of Baptistic churches in the CREC. To answer one of your questions--they take a strong stand on family and home.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 17, 2006)

They used to have a statement about the FV on their website, and they were "pro" FV in it. It looks like it has since been removed. The same immaturity found within that movement has found its way into this denomination, in my opinion, however.



> We in the CREC are recovering from 20th century fundamentalism and pietism. As pietists, we tried to be relevant to culture and to make a difference, but we learned that the more relevant we tried to become, the more shallow and fragmented, and at last, the less relevant, we became. As fundamentalists, we wanted to hold up the Bible as our standard of truth, but we came to learn that without owning the church as the "œpillar and ground of the truth," a high Bible is no longer a precious Covenant document, but Gnostic emptiness.
> 
> God protected us from ourselves. He protected us through all our silly political lobbying, our taste for Contemporary Christian music, and our media-frenzied vision for ministry, even as we neglected the church. He has been kind to show us our folly, and to restore us to our mother. We in the CREC are in love with our creeds and confessions and liturgies and our church government. For our merciful God has rescued us out of the 20th century.



Well whoop tee doo. Sounds like the anti-gnostics are themselves fond of their own gnosis.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 17, 2006)

I get a quite a bit of activity on my blog from persons that are part of CREC due to my stands on family. It's been very frustrating in our own search for a church that holds our views on family and home and yet also Reformed Theology (btw, my friend's reply was "can we just start our own denomination?"...LOL! I totally understand, but then we both believe in things being done appropriately).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey, there's a CREC church near us! (Mr Bushey, put that boot away...I'm simply being a pain!) It appears from their website that that particular church is a proponant of FV.

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## brymaes (Apr 18, 2006)

This is the CREC's official stance on FV



> CREC & The Federal Vision
> 
> In light of the current controversy among some in the Reformed community"”a controversy that has come to be known as "œThe Federal Vision""”the CREC affirms the following:
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 18, 2006)

yikes...


----------



## Casey (Apr 18, 2006)

> The constitution and confessions of the CREC define the parameters of our confederation.


Hmm . . every Federal Vision church that claims to subscribe to the Westminster Standards is being dishonest.


----------

